# Best Place to exchange CDN$ to USD?



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I've always gone to my branch to get USD for trips. Is it still the best place to go? I've noticed a few curency exchange places here in T.O. but i'm thinking they would not give me as good a rate as my bank would.

Comments,thoughts,suggestions?

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

If you have an account with the bank, they usually do a reduced rate, don't they? Also, an American currency account can come in handy...


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Depends on how much $US you're going to buy. 

I get a much better rate from Customs House Currency Exchange than I would from my bank, but I buy it from the commercial centre. They'll also do 'buy forward' contracts.

For small amounts the difference wouldn't be worth the walk, so go to the bank for convenience. Or phone both and price compare - the rates change according to the amount you're exchanging, and of course, the actual exchange rate at the time.

The worst place to exchange money is at the airport. 

I have a US$ account and just keep money in there for trips, and if I run out, go to an ATM while in the USA and the exchange rate will show up on your bank statement. It is usually close enough to what you'd get from the bank. Same with using your VISA - the rate isn't that bad for small amounts.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah, I'm not talking anything big... we're heading to South Carolina for 8 days so I just wanted some cash for emergencies, nothing more then $200 USD so it looks like the bank is the way to go...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes for small amounts bank is best - using CC in the US gets you hit badly so best take cash/travellers cheques.


----------

